# Things to bring for an interview.



## beldin (29 Apr 2010)

hi
I have been called for a preliminary interview with a company. They have sent me out a list of things to bring.
-        valid Passport
-      if not an EU citizen, documentary evidence of legal entitlement to work in Ireland
-      recent passport sized photograph
-      valid Drivers Licence
-      original Degree(s)

Is it me or is this slightly overkill.
What is meant by original Degrees. Mine are in a frame in my parents house but I might have copies. 
My passport is in the passport office although I might get it back in time.

Just wondering is this normal.
My main query is with the degree situation.


----------



## Marietta (29 Apr 2010)

If they are asking to see the original degree parchment well then you have no choice but bring along the original even if you have to bring it presented in its beautiful 'gilt edged' frame


----------



## tenchi-fan (29 Apr 2010)

My employer was the same - it's a financial services company so they are strict with ID reequirements. As for the degree, I just took the degree out of the frame and they took a copy. It's not that big a deal!


----------



## Cheeus (29 Apr 2010)

I queried the orginal degree bit before with an employer. What they were looking for was a stamped transcript/judgment from the college, not the parchment.


----------



## niceoneted (30 Apr 2010)

I would imagine that there are people using copies of documents to get interviews/jobs that they are stricter. Perhaps they were burned from employing people who said they were entitled to work here previously. 
I don't think it is overkill. I think you think it is probably inconvenient for you.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Apr 2010)

Cheeus said:


> I queried the orginal degree bit before with an employer. What they were looking for was a stamped transcript/judgment from the college, not the parchment.


 
Yes, this is probably what they are looking for. Most people would not have a stamped transcript from the college though (or even have heard of it) so they tend to bring along the actual parchment.


----------



## Boyd (30 Apr 2010)

I wouldn't call it normal but if its what they want, and there are other applicants willing to provide them, you may as well play ball. 

I would be also a bit aggrieved having to go and get a college document, especially if you've been working for a few years


----------



## beldin (30 Apr 2010)

I don't mind bringing them what they want but its working out  exactly what they want is the problem. I have asked for more info from them anyway on whether it is the actual parchment or stamped transcript/judgment.

Now all I need is to get my passport back in time as well.


----------



## Complainer (30 Apr 2010)

Seems a bit OTT for everyone (employer and potential employee) to do this at interview stage - why not wait until job offer stage? If it is intended as a deterrent to chancers, the fact that these documents will be needed at offer stage should be publicised.


----------



## mtk (1 May 2010)

Usually Central bank and buraucratic  american banks look for this. If its like this at interview stage imagin the work environment . In my experience of the later run a mile if you already have a job.


----------



## DeeFox (1 May 2010)

You can get a stamped transcript from your College - just phone them and they'll send it out to you in a few days.  Costs around €10 I think.


----------



## wobblywonder (1 May 2010)

Sounds like the same role I have an interview for....

Recon its to ensure that applicants are not lying regards their qualifications and this process will eliminate those who might have.

Passport and drivers license are used for a background security check from what I have been told.


----------



## Complainer (1 May 2010)

wobblywonder said:


> Passport and drivers license are used for a background security check from what I have been told.


If they haven't told you in advance about this, they would be breaking the law by releasing your details to anyone else for this purpose.


----------



## BONDGIRL (6 May 2010)

I was asking to bring nothing and I got the job! They didnt even check my referees, strange!


----------



## csirl (6 May 2010)

BONDGIRL said:


> I was asking to bring nothing and I got the job! They didnt even check my referees, strange!


 
One organisation I've worked for in recent years never checks referees supplied by the applicant. They found that candidates will only supply referees who will give them favourable assessments and that in some cases, the referees are fictional - candidate puts down a friends mobile phone number and the friend answers the phone pretending to be their boss. This organisation looks at the work experience on the CV and cold calls the HR departments of the most recent jobs directly using the official published phone numbers on website/phonebook. 


I've had to bring the original parchment of my degree to job interviews in the past. Usually they photocopy it. Common in areas where certain specific educational qualifications are required and a lot of applicants lie on CVs [the most common form of lying being e.g. Job requires specific honours degree in X. applicant ticks the box saying they have this degree, but when questioned on it say something along he lines of "I have an honours degree in Y and have done some courses in X.........and have work experience in X....so I think I have the qualifications. In some jobs, if they require an honours degree in X, then nothing else will do].


----------



## BONDGIRL (6 May 2010)

Never thought of that!


----------



## Yeager (6 May 2010)

*Job requires specific honours degree in X. applicant ticks the box saying they have this degree, but when questioned on it say something along he lines of "I have an honours degree in Y and have done some courses in X.........and have work experience in X.*


That sounds like a degree in calculus.


----------

